# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Removing plasterboard off asbestos

## reybec

Hi all
Is it possible to get an asbestos ceiling removed that has had plasterboard glued and screwed across several spans of fibro?
Same with a wall
I realise the cost would be more but just wanted to know if it can still be done
Thanks

----------


## cyclic

> Hi all
> Is it possible to get an asbestos ceiling removed that has had plasterboard glued and screwed across several spans of fibro?
> Same with a wall
> I realise the cost would be more but just wanted to know if it can still be done
> Thanks

  Of course, as you are already aware, nothing is impossible, some things just cost more.

----------

